# H4H Charity golf day Tandridge 23 September 2019 (Part 1)



## richart (Jan 2, 2019)

Here we go again!

Our good friend RickG arranged the first Golf Monthly Help for Heroes Charity Golf Day in 2010, so this will be the 10th Anniversary.

To mark the occasion we are going to arrange a â€œdouble headerâ€. * The main day will be at Tandridge Golf Club, near Oxted in Surrey on Monday 23rd September 2019.*  We will also be arranging a day on another top 100 Course on Tuesday 24th September.  Details of this day will be posted on a separate thread by Glyn (LincolnQuaker) very shortly, but I can guarantee it is a course not to be missed.

Tandridge is a stunning course, designed by Harry Colt and opened in 1924. The course has spectacular views over the Surrey North Downs and the High Yield, with the front nine running along relatively gentle land and the back nine sited in more rolling and dramatic terrain.  The greens are some of the best in Surrey and being chalk-based drain brilliantly.

The course has over the last five years had a comprehensive upgrade to restore itsâ€™ Henry Colt heritage and is now a Golf Monthly top 100 course. If you would like a sneak preview of the course, please have a look on their website www.tandridgegolfclub.com.

A green fee at Tandridge is normally Â£85 but thanks to some great negotiating by Mike Harris and in particular Rob Smith, we will be paying Â£60 for bacon rolls on arrival, 18 holes of golf and a two-course carvery lunch.  By playing in September we will hopefully continue the run of good weather we had at Hankley and Liphook.

*The donation to the H4H Charity will again be Â£30 this year, so the total cost will be Â£90.*

The course is to the west of Oxted in Surrey on the A25, postcode RH8 9NQ. It is only 2 miles from Junction 6 on the M25 (for Satnav). There are Travelodges at Caterham (Whyteleafe) and Redhill which are within 8 miles of the club and also a Premier Inn in Redhill.  *Please do not book any accomodation until you have read the second part of the H4H day which Glyn will be posting shortly.*

To avoid a lot of the rush hour traffic we are going to have a shotgun start at 9.00 a.m. so you will need to set your alarms for early oâ€™clock! 

I will set up a Justgiving H4H charity website for the 2019 event shortly, so please do not make any contributions to the 2018 Liphook site. 

I will post a separate thread where you can put your name down, if you would like to play in the next few days.

Details of Part 2 to follow.


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 2, 2019)

Time off work already booked.

Edit - Just looked through the course gallery and to quote Hobbit, "I'm mildly moist"


----------



## DRW (Jan 2, 2019)

Thought I would mention, Tis the day after the PGA tour event at Wentworth btw and they also normally have a live band on after the golf on Sat & sun, if of any interest to people travelling to the area and looking to extend the trip by a day or two either side or with partners that it may appeal to.

Big thumbs up for all the efforts for organising another charity day for such a good cause.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 2, 2019)

I love Tandridge, great course and the views are just awesome ðŸ˜


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 2, 2019)

Yes please! Roll on September ðŸ˜¬


----------



## Dando (Jan 2, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I love Tandridge, great course and the views are just awesome ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

no doubt you'll have had at least 3 other sets of clubs by then


----------



## Dando (Jan 2, 2019)

cant wait to spend 4 hours in those lovely trees


----------



## Imurg (Jan 2, 2019)

I s'pose I can drag myself down there ....or, more likely, get my Chauffeur to do it...


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 2, 2019)

Great news Rich my one and only meet this year.
Looking forward to part 2 Iâ€™m sure itâ€™s a cracker


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 2, 2019)

Thatâ€™s going to be a busy week,  Iâ€™ve got Swinley on the Thursday and The Berkshire on the Friday. ðŸ˜ðŸ‘


----------



## chrisd (Jan 2, 2019)

Dando said:



			no doubt you'll have had at least 3 other sets of clubs by then
		
Click to expand...

At least!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 2, 2019)

Put me down please. A course I've always wanted to play and really hope we can do Rick proud this year for the 10th anniversary. Lets make it the biggest and best H4H ever


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 2, 2019)

I'm going to buy a job lot of sand wedges and flog them on the 1st tee. You'll understand why after you finish your round


----------



## User2021 (Jan 2, 2019)

Brilliant, look forward to it


----------



## JamesR (Jan 2, 2019)

Good stuff Rich - looking forward to it already


----------



## wookie (Jan 2, 2019)

Good work Rich - lovely course


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 2, 2019)

Oh the joys of the 303, M3 and the car park. And the curry house is where


----------



## User2021 (Jan 2, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			Oh the joys of the 303, M3 and the car park. And the curry house is where 

Click to expand...

Oxted, about 5 mins away


----------



## Wolf (Jan 2, 2019)

Absolutely gutted, wanted to play in H4H and want to play Tandridge. Yet we go on honeymoon that morning.. Hope you have a good one guys,


----------



## Leftie (Jan 2, 2019)

Damn, damn, damn, damn, damn, damn, damn, damn, damn, damn, damn, damn.  

20 mins from home, no M25, love the course and catering, and I'm already booked on an away trip with the boys.  Slumming it at Parkstone, Broadstone and Remedy Oak.

Any chance of changing the date Rich??????


----------



## Cake (Jan 2, 2019)

I am in!  Far enough from Reading to warrant an away stay as well.


----------



## Crow (Jan 2, 2019)

The 9 am start will probably mean driving down on the Sunday but hey, that could mean another round.


----------



## Dando (Jan 2, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Absolutely gutted, wanted to play in H4H and want to play Tandridge. Yet we go on honeymoon that morning.. Hope you have a good one guys,
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure Mrs Wolf will understand delaying the honeymoon


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 2, 2019)

Premier Inn booked for the Sunday night nearby.

Â£24.50 its a steal. 

Don't drive the Monday morning unless you have to.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 2, 2019)

Dando said:



			I'm sure Mrs Wolf will understand delaying the honeymoon
		
Click to expand...

If they fly from Gatwick we just need to mention the drones that will help delay the proceedings


----------



## Wolf (Jan 2, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			If they fly from Gatwick we just need to mention the drones that will help delay the proceedings 

Click to expand...

I'm game


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 2, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Premier Inn booked for the Sunday night nearby.

Â£24.50 its a steal.

Don't drive the Monday morning unless you have to.
		
Click to expand...

East Grinstead?

Sweetwoods is a nice warm up course if you fancy a twilight deal (usualy Â£20)


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jan 2, 2019)

Smashing, another new course - Cheers Rick for organising this with Glynn a 10 year anniversary special, with Hankley on the Tuesday... Looking forward to seeing you all there in September


----------



## richart (Jan 2, 2019)

I have booked Premier Inn at Redhill. Tad more expensive but not bad for Â£27.50.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 2, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Premier Inn booked for the Sunday night nearby.

Â£24.50 its a steal.

Don't drive the Monday morning unless you have to.
		
Click to expand...

All booked and the one at Aldershot for the Monday night ðŸ‘


----------



## richart (Jan 2, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			All booked and the one at Aldershot for the Monday night ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Good idea to book Aldershot for Monday night, as nice and easy to get to Hankley Common from there.


----------



## Crow (Jan 2, 2019)

Premier Inns booked in at Redhill Reigate and Farnham.


----------



## Dando (Jan 2, 2019)

Premier inn, aldershot booked for the Monday night


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 2, 2019)

nice one Rich and Glyn

Booked Premier Inn Redhill (Â£30) and Aldershot (Â£50)


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 2, 2019)

Good to see the rough lot are booking the redhill premier inn ðŸ˜›


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 2, 2019)

Leftie said:



			Damn, damn, damn, damn, damn, damn, damn, damn, damn, damn, damn, damn.  

20 mins from home, no M25, love the course and catering, and I'm already booked on an away trip with the boys.  Slumming it at Parkstone, Broadstone and Remedy Oak.

Any chance of changing the date Rich?????? 

Click to expand...

Don't worry, I'll talk to the manager and get you banned from Broadstone ðŸ‘


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 2, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			East Grinstead?

Sweetwoods is a nice warm up course if you fancy a twilight deal (usualy Â£20)
		
Click to expand...

Yes thatâ€™s the premier inn.

If there is enough demand I may try and sort out a game on the Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Cake (Jan 2, 2019)

Cake said:



			I am in!  Far enough from Reading to warrant an away stay as well.
		
Click to expand...

Have been reminded that the 24th Sept will be my daughterâ€™s 4th birthday... So I shall probably miss Hankley and therefore not need a stay over after all.


----------



## Cake (Jan 2, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Yes thatâ€™s the premier inn.

If there is enough demand I may try and sort out a game on the Sunday afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

Put me down for a Sunday afternoon game if one happens.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 2, 2019)

Leave booked for the Monday.ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## Blade Junkie (Jan 3, 2019)

New member here ... I'm up for this one on the Monday as well as Hankley Common on the Tuesday.  I live in the south, but haven't played either of these courses, so looking forward to both days. Might even keep Crow company with the vintage gear


----------



## Crow (Jan 3, 2019)

Blade Junkie said:



			New member here ... I'm up for this one on the Monday as well as Hankley Common on the Tuesday.  I live in the south, but haven't played either of these courses, so looking forward to both days. Might even keep Crow company with the vintage gear 

Click to expand...

Nice one, it would be good to have another waving the flag for vintage!


----------



## Badger (Jan 3, 2019)

Big thanks to the organisers, instead of the M25 and A3, i have about six fields to tackle this year !

Glyn, re the Sunday, nothing currently in the diary at Hever that day so can throw that into the hat as a possible venue.

Happy to help anyone with questions re accomodation options , restaurants, travel times etc


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 3, 2019)

Badger said:



			Big thanks to the organisers, instead of the M25 and A3, i have about six fields to tackle this year !

Glyn, re the Sunday, nothing currently in the diary at Hever that day so can throw that into the hat as a possible venue.

Happy to help anyone with questions re accomodation options , restaurants, travel times etc
		
Click to expand...

What tee are you closest to home with.....Rich take note 

Will send you a PM re the Sunday


----------



## Dando (Jan 3, 2019)

Badger said:



			Big thanks to the organisers, instead of the M25 and A3, i have about six fields to tackle this year !

Glyn, re the Sunday, nothing currently in the diary at Hever that day so can throw that into the hat as a possible venue.

Happy to help anyone with questions re accomodation options , restaurants, travel times etc
		
Click to expand...

Canâ€™t we all crash at yours if you live that close?
Iâ€™m sure most of us are house trained to some degree!


----------



## Badger (Jan 3, 2019)

let me think about that ?  ........................................... er, no


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 3, 2019)

I will be there - another new course too !!

But I won't be using vintage clubs though.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 3, 2019)

Up for a Sunday game just to ease into the following 2 days


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 3, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Up for a Sunday game just to ease into the following 2 days
		
Click to expand...

I will certainly travel  on the Sunday as I don't fancy much M25 traffic on Monday morning!!!

Will have to sort out some accommodation too - always good to plan early. Any suggestions from Blue in Munich or others?


----------



## richart (Jan 3, 2019)

Bigfoot said:



			I will certainly travel  on the Sunday as I don't fancy much M25 traffic on Monday morning!!!

Will have to sort out some accommodation too - always good to plan early. Any suggestions from Blue in Munich or others?
		
Click to expand...

Quite a few of us are staying at Premier Inn at Redhill, Reigate. Prices are going up though, but I paid Â£27.50 for the Sunday. Recommend you look for accommodation In Aldershot for the Monday night. Premier Inn again ?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 3, 2019)

richart said:



			Quite a few of us are staying at Premier Inn at Redhill, Reigate. Prices are going up though, but I paid Â£27.50 for the Sunday. Recommend you look for accommodation In Aldershot for the Monday night. Premier Inn again ?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Rich


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 3, 2019)

Bigfoot said:



			Thanks Rich
		
Click to expand...

All done and looking forward to it again.


----------



## Badger (Jan 4, 2019)

for starters, 

there is a closer premier inn, listed as east grinstead but is in fact on the a22 at felbridge and only a 10-15 drive to the club.  it's ok, not one of their newer models, food served in an adjoining pub. 

the nearest travelodge is 10 minutes away, caterham/whytleaf, this is on an industrial estate and has nothing within walking distance, has a bar/canteen area where they serve breakfast but not somewhere you'd want to spend much time.  there is a newer one in east grinstead which is still only a 20 minute drive.

for the more discerning forumer, the crown plaza felbridge hotel is 10-15 mins away although i'm guessing a bit more expensive.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 4, 2019)

Badger said:



			for starters,

there is a closer premier inn, listed as east grinstead but is in fact on the a22 at felbridge and only a 10-15 drive to the club.  it's ok, not one of their newer models, food served in an adjoining pub.

the nearest travelodge is 10 minutes away, caterham/whytleaf, this is on an industrial estate and has nothing within walking distance, has a bar/canteen area where they serve breakfast but not somewhere you'd want to spend much time.  there is a newer one in east grinstead which is still only a 20 minute drive.

for the more discerning forumer, the crown plaza felbridge hotel is 10-15 mins away although i'm guessing a bit more expensive.
		
Click to expand...

Still looking like us all residing with you Steve, do you want dietary requirements now?


----------



## Midnight (Jan 4, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Still looking like us all residing with you Steve, do you want dietary requirements now?
		
Click to expand...

Where you staying young Chris? Might have to get a room near you as you've not heard my snoring for a while mate ðŸ‘ðŸ¾ðŸ‘ðŸ¾


----------



## Badger (Jan 4, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Still looking like us all residing with you Steve, do you want dietary requirements now?
		
Click to expand...

if you've got a tent, you can camp in the grounds !


----------



## User2021 (Jan 4, 2019)

Badger said:



			for starters,

there is a closer premier inn, listed as east grinstead but is in fact on the a22 at felbridge and only a 10-15 drive to the club.  it's ok, not one of their newer models, food served in an adjoining pub.

the nearest travelodge is 10 minutes away, caterham/whytleaf, this is on an industrial estate and has nothing within walking distance, has a bar/canteen area where they serve breakfast but not somewhere you'd want to spend much time.  there is a newer one in east grinstead which is still only a 20 minute drive.

for the more discerning forumer, the crown plaza felbridge hotel is 10-15 mins away although i'm guessing a bit more expensive.
		
Click to expand...

The two travel lodges in Redhill are only 10mins away also guys.

Shame Noades never built the 5 star hotel at Godstone


----------



## chrisd (Jan 4, 2019)

Midnight said:



			Where you staying young Chris? Might have to get a room near you as you've not heard my snoring for a while mate ðŸ‘ðŸ¾ðŸ‘ðŸ¾
		
Click to expand...

I wont sleep over mate as I've never managed a night's sleep after that night in Milton Keynes ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜£


----------



## chrisd (Jan 4, 2019)

Badger said:



			if you've got a tent, you can camp in the grounds !
		
Click to expand...


Just between you and me, don't invite Midnight  he snores louder that a 1000cc Norton


----------



## Badger (Jan 4, 2019)

"The two travel lodges in Redhill are only 10mins away also guys."

Remind me never to get a lift with you !


----------



## Dando (Jan 4, 2019)

Midnight said:



			Where you staying young Chris? Might have to get a room near you as you've not heard my snoring for a while mate ðŸ‘ðŸ¾ðŸ‘ðŸ¾
		
Click to expand...

Who is this â€œyoung chrisâ€ you are speaking about?


----------



## User2021 (Jan 4, 2019)

Badger said:



			"The two travel lodges in Redhill are only 10mins away also guys."

Remind me never to get a lift with you ! 

Click to expand...


I will lend you my laser to judge distances when we next play 

Two Redhill Travelodges are 6.3 miles away according to Trip Advisor.
The two in EG are 7.7 and 8.5

The picture is so big to get those two East Grinstead ones on


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 4, 2019)

Dando said:



			Who is this â€œyoung chrisâ€ you are speaking about?
		
Click to expand...

Could be MEEEEEEEEEEðŸ‘


----------



## Midnight (Jan 4, 2019)

Dando said:



			Who is this â€œyoung chrisâ€ you are speaking about?
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Midnight (Jan 4, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Could be MEEEEEEEEEEðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Definitely not mate ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Imurg (Jan 4, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Could be MEEEEEEEEEEðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Maybe Chris The Younger but young......stretching it a bit Matey


----------



## Captainron (Jan 5, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			I will lend you my laser to judge distances when we next play 

Two Redhill Travelodges are 6.3 miles away according to Trip Advisor.
The two in EG are 7.7 and 8.5

The picture is so big to get those two East Grinstead ones on 

View attachment 26264

Click to expand...

But John. Travelogde is a dump compared to the Purple Palace


----------



## User2021 (Jan 5, 2019)

Captainron said:



			But John. Travelogde is a dump compared to the Purple Palace 

Click to expand...

Got to love the Purple Palace


----------



## Fish (Jan 5, 2019)

Not played the course and only heard itâ€™s name a few times mentioned, but reading some of the posts it sounds like a must play course.


----------



## paulw4701 (Jan 7, 2019)

Count me in might be able to accommodate 3 at swinley forest need to check our fixture list


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 7, 2019)

Any news on when initially payment required as I'm of chasing the snow in a few days and attempting to stay alive.


----------



## richart (Jan 7, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			Any news on when initially payment required as I'm of chasing the snow in a few days and attempting to stay alive.
		
Click to expand...

The donation of Â£30 to the charity site will not be due until April.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 7, 2019)

Rich I'll try my hardest to make it this year, all depends how I'm doing for holidays.



Hope my presence doesn't put anyone else off entering ðŸ˜±


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 8, 2019)

DRW said:



			Thought I would mention, Tis the day after the PGA tour event at Wentworth btw and they also normally have a live band on after the golf on Sat & sun, if of any interest to people travelling to the area and looking to extend the trip by a day or two either side or with partners that it may appeal to.

Big thumbs up for all the efforts for organising another charity day for such a good cause.
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts precisely. Definitely worth a shack up around Sunningdale on Sunday evening. If anyone is up for sharing a room drop me a line & I'll book later this month.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 8, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thatâ€™s going to be a busy week,  Iâ€™ve got Swinley on the Thursday and The Berkshire on the Friday. ðŸ˜ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Alright, alright, don't rub it in...!


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 8, 2019)

richart said:



			Here we go again!

Our good friend RickG arranged the first Golf Monthly Help for Heroes Charity Golf Day in 2010, so this will be the 10th Anniversary.

To mark the occasion we are going to arrange a â€œdouble headerâ€. * The main day will be at Tandridge Golf Club, near Oxted in Surrey on Monday 23rd September 2019.*  We will also be arranging a day on another top 100 Course on Tuesday 24th September.  Details of this day will be posted on a separate thread by Glyn (LincolnQuaker) very shortly, but I can guarantee it is a course not to be missed.

Tandridge is a stunning course, designed by Harry Colt and opened in 1924. The course has spectacular views over the Surrey North Downs and the High Yield, with the front nine running along relatively gentle land and the back nine sited in more rolling and dramatic terrain.  The greens are some of the best in Surrey and being chalk-based drain brilliantly.

The course has over the last five years had a comprehensive upgrade to restore itsâ€™ Henry Colt heritage and is now a Golf Monthly top 100 course. If you would like a sneak preview of the course, please have a look on their website www.tandridgegolfclub.com.

A green fee at Tandridge is normally Â£85 but thanks to some great negotiating by Mike Harris and in particular Rob Smith, we will be paying Â£60 for bacon rolls on arrival, 18 holes of golf and a two-course carvery lunch.  By playing in September we will hopefully continue the run of good weather we had at Hankley and Liphook.

*The donation to the H4H Charity will again be Â£30 this year, so the total cost will be Â£90.*

The course is to the west of Oxted in Surrey on the A25, postcode RH8 9NQ. It is only 2 miles from Junction 6 on the M25 (for Satnav). There are Travelodges at Caterham (Whyteleafe) and Redhill which are within 8 miles of the club and also a Premier Inn in Redhill.  *Please do not book any accomodation until you have read the second part of the H4H day which Glyn will be posting shortly.*

To avoid a lot of the rush hour traffic we are going to have a shotgun start at 9.00 a.m. so you will need to set your alarms for early oâ€™clock!

I will set up a Justgiving H4H charity website for the 2019 event shortly, so please do not make any contributions to the 2018 Liphook site.

I will post a separate thread where you can put your name down, if you would like to play in the next few days.

Details of Part 2 to follow.
		
Click to expand...

Great work Rich & Happy New Year!

It's in the diary & look forward to a wonderful meet & hopefully the best fund raiser ever at a course I've wanted to play for years.
Yours in golf,

Mark


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 8, 2019)

book me in for this please ,its only 40 mins from home as well result.


----------



## duncan mackie (Jan 8, 2019)

Well if people are booking in via this thread can you add me too please - I've been waiting for the book in thread! ðŸ¤”


----------



## richart (Jan 8, 2019)

duncan mackie said:



			Well if people are booking in via this thread can you add me too please - I've been waiting for the book in thread! ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

It will be up tomorrow Duncan. Everyone that has booked in for Hankley and all those that have showed an interest  on this thread wil automatically go on the list. 80 spaces so plenty of room still.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jan 8, 2019)

Please put me down for this Richard. Im in a more secure job now and not traveling overseas so will be 100% able to attend. 
Thanks, Ash.


----------



## Hacker_Hughes (Jan 9, 2019)

Hi Richard, I am up again for this again this year as part of the North East contingent. pleas put my name down.

Paul


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 24, 2019)

Can someone remind me off the issue no and date of the Golf Monthly Mag that featured the 2018 H4H day as I'm off around Saunton, RND, St Enadoc a Trevose over the next month and will be holding the begging bowl out. Might have a  going in person.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 24, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			Can someone remind me off the issue no and date of the Golf Monthly Mag that featured the 2018 H4H day as I'm off around Saunton, RND, St Enadoc a Trevose over the next month and will be holding the begging bowl out. Might have a  going in person.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck, would be great if you could blag some 4ball vouchers off those courses ðŸ‘


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 24, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Good luck, would be great if you could blag some 4ball vouchers off those courses ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Can't promise but will give it a go.


----------



## richart (Jan 24, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			Can someone remind me off the issue no and date of the Golf Monthly Mag that featured the 2018 H4H day as I'm off around Saunton, RND, St Enadoc a Trevose over the next month and will be holding the begging bowl out. Might have a  going in person.
		
Click to expand...

It is in the December issue. Has Lee Westwood on the front, and includes free rules book. Canâ€™t see any issue number. Mike Harris might be able to provide a link to the two page article ?


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 24, 2019)

Ta,


----------



## Fish (Mar 12, 2019)

Booked into the Travelodge Redhill town centre, I have a good few companies I deal with in Redhill so I will be asking them about a decent curry house or somewhere nice to eat on Sunday night if people want to get together the night before, as is tradition.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 12, 2019)

Fish said:



			Booked into the Travelodge Redhill town centre, I have a good few companies I deal with in Redhill so I will be asking them about a decent curry house or somewhere nice to eat on Sunday night if people want to get together the night before, as is tradition.
		
Click to expand...

Curry for a large audience rarely delivers on quality and flavour. 

I might catch you guys after for drinks. Probably look to go Thai or steakhouse


----------



## 2blue (Mar 13, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Curry for a large audience rarely delivers on quality and flavour.

I might catch you guys after for drinks. Probably look to go Thai or steakhouse
		
Click to expand...

 try a Sikh Temple where they can cater for 100s & 1,000s ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ home cooking ðŸ˜€


----------



## richart (Jun 26, 2019)

1. LincolnQuaker
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron   Paid
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982 Paid
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. Hoggy
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Matty6 Paid
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire paid
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010
35. Grumpyjock Paid
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
38. Wookie
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish
44. Drive4Show (?)
45. Norrin Radd (paying at Forest pines)
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger paid
48. Shamalama paid
49. MashleyR7
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Golf Monthly
52. Golf Monthly
53. Golf Monthly
54. Golf Monthly
55. Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer)
57. Foxholer paid
58. LeeYates
59. JeremyC
60. Battle Back
61. Battle Back
62. Dufferman paid
63. Backwoodsman paid
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. TtaylorMade
66. Sawtooth
67. TheDiablo
68. Hooker
69. Pieman
70. 94tegsi Paid
71. Mikejohnchapman Paid
72. Dave1980
73. PaddyC
74. RW1986
75. 4Woody4
76. Tim Richie
77. Mackamslice
78. Joanne Williams  Paid
79. Adam Williams  Paid
80. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid
81. LincolnQuaker +1
82. LincolnQuaker +2
83. LincolnQuaker +3


Reserves
1. Merv_swerve


Updated donations. Still a lot of donations outstanding, over 20 forumers, despite repeated reminders  Would like to get these paid asap please, so I know who is playing and who is not.

If you would like to play please add your name to the reserves. I am sure everyone that wants to play will get a game.


----------



## TtaylorMade (Jun 26, 2019)

richart said:



			1. LincolnQuaker
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron   Paid
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982 Paid
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. Hoggy
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Matty6 Paid
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire paid
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010
35. Grumpyjock Paid
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
38. Wookie
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish
44. Drive4Show (?)
45. Norrin Radd (paying at Forest pines)
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger paid
48. Shamalama paid
49. MashleyR7
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Golf Monthly
52. Golf Monthly
53. Golf Monthly
54. Golf Monthly
55. Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer)
57. Foxholer paid
58. LeeYates
59. JeremyC
60. Battle Back
61. Battle Back
62. Dufferman paid
63. Backwoodsman paid
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. TtaylorMade
66. Sawtooth
67. TheDiablo
68. Hooker
69. Pieman
70. 94tegsi Paid
71. Mikejohnchapman Paid
72. Dave1980
73. PaddyC
74. RW1986
75. 4Woody4
76. Tim Richie
77. Mackamslice
78. Joanne Williams  Paid
79. Adam Williams  Paid
80. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid
81. LincolnQuaker +1
82. LincolnQuaker +2
83. LincolnQuaker +3


Reserves
1. Merv_swerve


Updated donations. Still a lot of donations outstanding, over 20 forumers, despite repeated reminders  Would like to get these paid asap please, so I know who is playing and who is not.

If you would like to play please add your name to the reserves. I am sure everyone that wants to play will get a game.
		
Click to expand...

I canâ€™t make this unfortunately now. Hope it all goes well.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 26, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Premier Inn booked for the Sunday night nearby.

Â£24.50 its a steal.

Don't drive the Monday morning unless you have to.
		
Click to expand...

Booked Sunninghill last year after the Final round of BMW PGA so will have to commute down on Monday morning, with a sore head!


----------



## richart (Jun 26, 2019)

TtaylorMade said:



			I canâ€™t make this unfortunately now. Hope it all goes well.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## richart (Jul 28, 2019)

Meeting the secretary tomorrow to go over a few details, and then playing the course in the afternoon. With a bit of local knowledge I could be good for at least 25 stableford points on the H4H day.

Could all those that have put their names down to play, please make their donations to the justgiving site in my signature. Will be setting Big Bad Cam on to any that havenâ€™t donated by end of July.

Hopefully after sunny Sunningdale, everyone will be keen to play another top Forum meet.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 28, 2019)

Iâ€™m not known for my patience or compassion so get paying....


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 28, 2019)

Rich, is there an updated list of who's paid at all? I really can't remember - sorry!


----------



## richart (Jul 28, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Rich, is there an updated list of who's paid at all? I really can't remember - sorry!
		
Click to expand...

The latest list is on the stickied 'Tandridge players list' I last updated last Monday, and will update again tomorrow. Will post on all three Tandridge threads so should avoid confusion.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 28, 2019)

richart said:



			The latest list is on the stickied 'Tandridge players list' I last updated last Monday, and will update again tomorrow. Will post on all three Tandridge threads so should avoid confusion.

Click to expand...

Got it, all paid up now. Cheers ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## richart (Jul 28, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Got it, all paid up now. Cheers ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that.


----------



## richart (Jul 29, 2019)

Played Tandridge today, and course is in stunning condition. Make sure you sharpen up your sandwedge, you will need it.  Front nine is relatively flat, but back nine favours the fitter golfer like me. 18points going out, and not a lot on back nine.

It will are a great venue for H4H day, and for some reason I decided we should play off the white tees.


----------



## richart (Jul 30, 2019)

1. LincolnQuaker
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron   Paid
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85 Paid
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982 Paid
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. Hoggy
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Matty6 Paid
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers  Paid
27. Stu c  Paid
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire paid
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010 Paid
35. Grumpyjock Paid
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
38. Wookie
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish Paid
44. Drive4Show (?)
45. Norrin Radd (paying at Forest pines)
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger paid
48. Shamalama paid
49. MashleyR7
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Golf Monthly
52. Golf Monthly
53. Golf Monthly
54. Golf Monthly
55. Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer)
57. Foxholer paid
58. LeeYates
59. JeremyC
60. Battle Back
61. Battle Back
62. Dufferman paid
63. Papas1982 + 1 (Darren Wright) Paid
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. Teegirl Paid
66. Sawtooth Paid
67. TheDiablo  Paid
68. Hooker Paid
69. Pieman
70. 94tegsi Paid
71. Mikejohnchapman Paid
72. Dave1980
73. PaddyC
74. RW1986
75. 4Woody4
76. Tim Richie
77. Mackamslice
78. Joanne Williams  Paid
79. Adam Williams  Paid
80. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid
81. LincolnQuaker +1
82. LincolnQuaker +2
83. LincolnQuaker +3


Reserves
1. Merv_swerve

Updated donations. Those that haven't paid yet, need to do so by the end of the month.


----------



## richart (Jul 30, 2019)

1. LincolnQuaker
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron   Paid
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85 Paid
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982 Paid
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. Hoggy
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Matty6 Paid
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers  Paid
27. Stu c  Paid
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire paid
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010 Paid
35. Grumpyjock Paid
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
38. Wookie
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish Paid
44. Drive4Show (?)
45. Norrin Radd (paying at Forest pines)
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger paid
48. Shamalama paid
49. MashleyR7
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Golf Monthly
52. Golf Monthly
53. Golf Monthly
54. Golf Monthly
55. Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer)
57. Foxholer paid
58. LeeYates
59. JeremyC
60. Battle Back
61. Battle Back
62. Dufferman paid
63. Papas1982 + 1 (Darren Wright) Paid
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. Teegirl Paid
66. Sawtooth Paid
67. TheDiablo  Paid
68. Hooker Paid
69. Pieman
70. 94tegsi Paid
71. Mikejohnchapman Paid
72. Dave1980
73. PaddyC
74. RW1986
75. 4Woody4
76. Tim Richie
77. Mackamslice
78. Joanne Williams  Paid
79. Adam Williams  Paid
80. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid
81. LincolnQuaker +1
82. LincolnQuaker +2
83. LincolnQuaker +3


Reserves
1. Merv_swerve

Updated donations. Those that haven't paid yet, need to do so by the end of the month.


----------



## richart (Jul 31, 2019)

richart said:



			1. LincolnQuaker Paid
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron   Paid
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85 Paid
6. Chrisd Paid
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982 Paid
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. Hoggy Paid
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Matty6 Paid
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers  Paid
27. Stu c  Paid
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire paid
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010 Paid
35. Grumpyjock Paid
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
38. Wookie
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish Paid
44. Drive4Show (?)
45. Norrin Radd (paying at Forest pines)
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger paid
48. Shamalama paid
49. MashleyR7
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Golf Monthly
52. Golf Monthly
53. Golf Monthly
54. Golf Monthly
55. Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
57. Foxholer Paid
58. LeeYates Paid
59. JeremyC Paid
60. Battle Back N/A
61. Battle Back N/A
62. Dufferman paid
63. Papas1982 + 1 (Darren Wright) Paid
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. Teegirl Paid
66. Sawtooth Paid
67. TheDiablo  Paid
68. Hooker Paid
69. Pieman
70. 94tegsi Paid
71. Mikejohnchapman Paid
72. Dave1980
73. PaddyC
74. RW1986
75. 4Woody4
76. Tim Richie
77. Mackamslice
78. Joanne Williams  Paid
79. Adam Williams  Paid
80. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid
81. LincolnQuaker +1
82. LincolnQuaker +2
83. LincolnQuaker +3


Reserves
1. Merv_swerve

Updated donations. Those that haven't paid yet, need to do so by the end of the month.
		
Click to expand...

Updated donations. Thanks for all those that have now paid. Those that haven't only one more day until Cam is let off the leash.


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Matty6 (Aug 1, 2019)

Gonna have to pull out of this gents ðŸ˜Ÿ going to be away with work now.


----------



## richart (Aug 1, 2019)

Matty6 said:



			Gonna have to pull out of this gents ðŸ˜Ÿ going to be away with work now.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that Matty. Thanks for letting me know though.


----------



## richart (Aug 5, 2019)

1. LincolnQuaker Paid
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron   Paid
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85 Paid
6. Chrisd Paid
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982 Paid
11 Dando             Paid
*12. Arty D*
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
*14. alwaysabridesmaid*
15. Hoggy Paid
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Mikejohnchapman Paid
*19. Blade Junkie*
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers  Paid
27. Stu c  Paid
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
*31. Topoftheflop*
32. Twire paid
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010 Paid
35. Grumpyjock Paid
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
*38. Wookie*
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish Paid
*44. Drive4Show (?)
45. Norrin Radd*
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger paid
48. Shamalama paid
*49. MashleyR7*
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Golf Monthly
52. Golf Monthly
53. Golf Monthly
54. Golf Monthly
55. Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
57. Foxholer Paid
58. LeeYates Paid
59. JeremyC Paid
60. Battle Back N/A
61. Battle Back N/A
62. Dufferman paid
63. Papas1982 + 1 (Darren Wright) Paid
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. Teegirl Paid
66. Sawtooth Paid
67. TheDiablo  Paid
68. Hooker Paid
*69. Pieman*
70. 94tegsi Paid
*71.Dave1980
72.PaddyC
73. RW1986
74. 4Woody4
75. Tim Richie
76. Mackamslice*
77. Joanne Williams  Paid
78. Adam Williams  Paid
79. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid
*80. LincolnQuaker +1
81. LincolnQuaker +2
82. LincolnQuaker +3*


Reserves
Merv Swerve

*I have highlighted the ones still to make their donation.  Expect a PM shortly!*


----------



## richart (Aug 6, 2019)

1. LincolnQuaker Paid
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron   Paid
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85 Paid
6. Chrisd Paid
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982 Paid
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D             Paid
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid Paid
15. Hoggy Paid
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Mikejohnchapman Paid
*19. Blade Junkie*
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers  Paid
27. Stu c  Paid
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
*31. Topoftheflop*
32. Twire paid
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010 Paid
35. Grumpyjock Paid
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
*38. Wookie*
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish Paid
*44. Drive4Show (?)
 45. Norrin Radd*
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger paid
48. Shamalama paid
*49. MashleyR7*
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Rob Smith Golf Monthly
52. Bill Elliott Golf Monthly
53. Tom Clarke Golf Monthly
54. Sam Tremlett Golf Monthly
55. Elliott Heath Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
57. Foxholer Paid
58. LeeYates Paid
59. JeremyC Paid
60. Battle Back N/A
61. Battle Back N/A
62. Dufferman paid
63. Papas1982 + 1 (Darren Wright) Paid
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. Teegirl Paid
66. Sawtooth Paid
67. TheDiablo  Paid
68. Hooker Paid
*69. Pieman*
70. 94tegsi Paid
*71.Dave1980
 72.PaddyC
 73. RW1986
 74. 4Woody4
 75. Tim Richie
 76. Mackamslice*
77. Joanne Williams  Paid
78. Adam Williams  Paid
79. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid
80. LincolnQuaker +1 (Callum) Paid*
 81. LincolnQuaker +2
 82. LincolnQuaker +3*
83. Old skier Guest (Ron Screech) Paid


Reserves
Merv Swerve

*Those in bold have not yet paid, expect a PM from me!*


----------



## wookie (Aug 7, 2019)

richart said:



			1. LincolnQuaker Paid
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron   Paid
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85 Paid
6. Chrisd Paid
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982 Paid
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D             Paid
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid Paid
15. Hoggy Paid
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Mikejohnchapman Paid
*19. Blade Junkie*
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers  Paid
27. Stu c  Paid
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
*31. Topoftheflop*
32. Twire paid
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010 Paid
35. Grumpyjock Paid
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
*38. Wookie*
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish Paid
*44. Drive4Show (?)
45. Norrin Radd*
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger paid
48. Shamalama paid
*49. MashleyR7*
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Rob Smith Golf Monthly
52. Bill Elliott Golf Monthly
53. Tom Clarke Golf Monthly
54. Sam Tremlett Golf Monthly
55. Elliott Heath Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
57. Foxholer Paid
58. LeeYates Paid
59. JeremyC Paid
60. Battle Back N/A
61. Battle Back N/A
62. Dufferman paid
63. Papas1982 + 1 (Darren Wright) Paid
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. Teegirl Paid
66. Sawtooth Paid
67. TheDiablo  Paid
68. Hooker Paid
*69. Pieman*
70. 94tegsi Paid
*71.Dave1980
72.PaddyC
73. RW1986
74. 4Woody4
75. Tim Richie
76. Mackamslice*
77. Joanne Williams  Paid
78. Adam Williams  Paid
79. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid
80. LincolnQuaker +1 (Callum) Paid
*81. LincolnQuaker +2
82. LincolnQuaker +3*
83. Old skier Guest (Ron Screech) Paid


Reserves
Merv Swerve

*Those in bold have not yet paid, expect a PM from me!*

Click to expand...

Paid this morning Rich - apologies for the lateness.


----------



## richart (Aug 7, 2019)

wookie said:



			Paid this morning Rich - apologies for the lateness.
		
Click to expand...

I wasnâ€™t worried Simon. I know where you live and where you play.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Aug 9, 2019)

paulw4701 said:



			Count me in might be able to accommodate 3 at swinley forest need to check our fixture list
		
Click to expand...

Hi Paul, can you drop me a line at topbanana1@hotmail.com Cheers!


----------



## richart (Aug 10, 2019)

1. LincolnQuaker Paid
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron   Paid
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85 Paid
6. Chrisd Paid
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982 Paid
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D             Paid
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid Paid
15. Hoggy Paid
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Mikejohnchapman Paid
*19. Blade Junkie*
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers  Paid
27. Stu c  Paid
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
*31. Topoftheflop*
32. Twire paid
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010 Paid
35. Grumpyjock Paid
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
38. Wookie Paid
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish Paid
44. Old skier Guest (Ron Screech) Paid*
 45. Norrin Radd*
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger paid
48. Shamalama paid
*49. MashleyR7*
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly Paid
51. Rob Smith Golf Monthly Paid
52. Bill Elliott Golf Monthly Paid
53. Tom Clarke Golf Monthly Paid
54. Sam Tremlett Golf Monthly Paid
55. Elliott Heath Golf Monthly Paid
56. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
57. Foxholer Paid
58. LeeYates Paid
59. JeremyC Paid
60. Battle Back N/A
61. Battle Back N/A
62. Dufferman paid
63. Papas1982 + 1 (Darren Wright) Paid
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. Teegirl Paid
66. Sawtooth Paid
67. TheDiablo  Paid
68. Hooker Paid
*69. Pieman*
70. 94tegsi Paid
*71.Dave1980
 72.PaddyC
 73. RW1986
 74. 4Woody4
 75. Tim Richie
 76. Mackamslice*
77. Joanne Williams  Paid
78. Adam Williams  Paid
79. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid
80. LincolnQuaker +1 (Callum) Paid
*81. LincolnQuaker +2
 82. LincolnQuaker +3*



Reserves
Merv Swerve

*Those in bold have not yet paid, expect a PM from me!*


----------



## Bondhay bomber (Aug 16, 2019)

Is there any space left on this? Before I try and sort the time off? Id be interested in the 2 days


----------



## richart (Aug 16, 2019)

Bondhay bomber said:



			Is there any space left on this? Before I try and sort the time off? Id be interested in the 2 days 

Click to expand...

 Yes plenty of spaces at Hankley and a couple of spaces at Tandridge as well.


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 16, 2019)

richart said:



			1. LincolnQuaker Paid
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron   Paid
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85 Paid
6. Chrisd Paid
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982 Paid
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D             Paid
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid Paid
15. Hoggy Paid
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Mikejohnchapman Paid
*19. Blade Junkie*
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers  Paid
27. Stu c  Paid
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
*31. Topoftheflop*
32. Twire paid
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010 Paid
35. Grumpyjock Paid
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
38. Wookie Paid
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish Paid
44. Old skier Guest (Ron Screech) Paid
*45. Norrin Radd*
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger paid
48. Shamalama paid
*49. MashleyR7*
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly Paid
51. Rob Smith Golf Monthly Paid
52. Bill Elliott Golf Monthly Paid
53. Tom Clarke Golf Monthly Paid
54. Sam Tremlett Golf Monthly Paid
55. Elliott Heath Golf Monthly Paid
56. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
57. Foxholer Paid
58. LeeYates Paid
59. JeremyC Paid
60. Battle Back N/A
61. Battle Back N/A
62. Dufferman paid
63. Papas1982 + 1 (Darren Wright) Paid
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. Teegirl Paid
66. Sawtooth Paid
67. TheDiablo  Paid
68. Hooker Paid
*69. Pieman*
70. 94tegsi Paid
*71.Dave1980
72.PaddyC
73. RW1986
74. 4Woody4
75. Tim Richie
76. Mackamslice*
77. Joanne Williams  Paid
78. Adam Williams  Paid
79. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid
80. LincolnQuaker +1 (Callum) Paid
*81. LincolnQuaker +2
82. LincolnQuaker +3*



Reserves
Merv Swerve

*Those in bold have not yet paid, expect a PM from me!*

Click to expand...

@richart you missed 83 Guest of Old Skier (Ron Screech) Paid


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 16, 2019)

1. LincolnQuaker Paid
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron   Paid
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85 Paid
6. Chrisd Paid
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982 Paid
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D             Paid
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid Paid
15. Hoggy Paid
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Mikejohnchapman Paid
*19. Blade Junkie*
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers  Paid
27. Stu c  Paid
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
*31. Topoftheflop*
32. Twire paid
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010 Paid
35. Grumpyjock Paid
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
38. Wookie Paid
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish Paid
44. Old skier Guest (Ron Screech) Paid
*45. Norrin Radd*
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger paid
48. Shamalama paid
*49. MashleyR7*
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly Paid
51. Rob Smith Golf Monthly Paid
52. Bill Elliott Golf Monthly Paid
53. Tom Clarke Golf Monthly Paid
54. Sam Tremlett Golf Monthly Paid
55. Elliott Heath Golf Monthly Paid
56. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
57. Foxholer Paid
58. LeeYates Paid
59. JeremyC Paid
60. Battle Back N/A
61. Battle Back N/A
62. Dufferman paid
63. Papas1982 + 1 (Darren Wright) Paid
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. Teegirl Paid
66. Sawtooth Paid
67. TheDiablo  Paid
68. Hooker Paid
*69. Pieman*
70. 94tegsi Paid
*71.Dave1980
72.PaddyC
73. RW1986
74. 4Woody4
75. Tim Richie
76. Mackamslice*
77. Joanne Williams  Paid
78. Adam Williams  Paid
79. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid
80. LincolnQuaker +1 (Callum) Paid
*81. LincolnQuaker +2
82. LincolnQuaker +3*
83 Old Skier Guest (Ron Screech) Paid



Reserves
Merv Swerve

*Those in bold have not yet paid, expect a PM from me!*


----------



## richart (Aug 16, 2019)

Old Skier said:



@richart you missed 83 Guest of Old Skier (Ron Screech) Paid
		
Click to expand...

 I didn't. I moved him up to number 44 !


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 16, 2019)

richart said:



			I didn't. I moved him up to number 44 !

Click to expand...

Sorry, buggered up your list.


----------



## richart (Aug 20, 2019)

1. LincolnQuaker Paid
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron   Paid
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85 Paid
6. Chrisd Paid
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982 Paid
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D             Paid
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid Paid
15. Hoggy Paid
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Mikejohnchapman Paid
19. Blade Junkie Paid
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers  Paid
27. Stu c  Paid
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
*31. Topoftheflop*
32. Twire paid
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010 Paid
35. Grumpyjock Paid
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
38. Wookie Paid
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish Paid
44. Old skier Guest (Ron Screech) Paid
45. Norrin Radd Paid
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger paid
48. Shamalama paid
*49. MashleyR7*
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly Paid
51. Rob Smith Golf Monthly Paid
52. Bill Elliott Golf Monthly Paid
53. Tom Clarke Golf Monthly Paid
54. Sam Tremlett Golf Monthly Paid
55. Elliott Heath Golf Monthly Paid
56. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
57. Foxholer Paid
58. LeeYates Paid
59. JeremyC Paid
60. Battle Back N/A
61. Battle Back N/A
62. Dufferman paid
63. Papas1982 + 1 (Darren Wright) Paid
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. Teegirl Paid
66. Sawtooth Paid
67. TheDiablo  Paid
68. Hooker Paid
*69. Pieman*
70. 94tegsi Paid
*71.Dave1980*
72.LincolnQuaker +1 (Callum) Paid*
73. RW1986
74. 4Woody4
75. Tim Richie
76. Mackamslice*
77. Joanne Williams  Paid
78. Adam Williams  Paid
79. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid
80.LincolnQuaker +2?
81. LincolnQuaker +3?
82 Bondhay bomber?
83 Bondhay bomber guest?


Reserves
Merv Swerve

*Those in bold have not yet paid, expect another PM from me!*


----------



## richart (Aug 20, 2019)

1. LincolnQuaker Paid
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron   Paid
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85 Paid
6. Chrisd Paid
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982 Paid
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D             Paid
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid Paid
15. Hoggy Paid
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Mikejohnchapman Paid
19. Blade Junkie Paid
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers  Paid
27. Stu c  Paid
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
*31. Topoftheflop*
32. Twire paid
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010 Paid
35. Grumpyjock Paid
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
38. Wookie Paid
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish Paid
44. Old skier Guest (Ron Screech) Paid
45. Norrin Radd Paid
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger paid
48. Shamalama paid
*49. MashleyR7*
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly Paid
51. Rob Smith Golf Monthly Paid
52. Bill Elliott Golf Monthly Paid
53. Tom Clarke Golf Monthly Paid
54. Sam Tremlett Golf Monthly Paid
55. Elliott Heath Golf Monthly Paid
56. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
57. Foxholer Paid
58. LeeYates Paid
59. JeremyC Paid
60. Battle Back N/A
61. Battle Back N/A
62. Dufferman paid
63. Papas1982 + 1 (Darren Wright) Paid
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. Teegirl Paid
66. Sawtooth Paid
67. TheDiablo  Paid
68. Hooker Paid
*69. Pieman*
70. 94tegsi Paid
*71.Dave1980*
72.LincolnQuaker +1 (Callum) Paid*
 73. RW1986
 74. 4Woody4
 75. Tim Richie
 76. Mackamslice*
77. Joanne Williams  Paid
78. Adam Williams  Paid
79. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid
80.LincolnQuaker +2 ?
81. LincolnQuaker +3 ?
82 Bondhay bomber ?
83 Bondhay bomber guest ?
84 Simonsmh ?
85 Simonsmh Guest ?


Reserves
Merv Swerve

*Those in bold have not yet paid, expect another PM from me!*


----------



## richart (Aug 22, 2019)

1. LincolnQuaker Paid
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron   Paid
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85 Paid
6. Chrisd Paid
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982 Paid
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D             Paid
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid Paid
15. Hoggy Paid
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Mikejohnchapman Paid
19. Blade Junkie Paid
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers  Paid
27. Stu c  Paid
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
31. Topoftheflop Paid
32. Twire paid
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010 Paid
35. Grumpyjock Paid
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
38. Wookie Paid
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish Paid
44. Old skier Guest (Ron Screech) Paid
45. Norrin Radd Paid
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger paid
48. Shamalama paid
*49. Ian Jackson Bearwood*
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly Paid
51. Rob Smith Golf Monthly Paid
52. Bill Elliott Golf Monthly Paid
53. Tom Clarke Golf Monthly Paid
54. Sam Tremlett Golf Monthly Paid
55. Elliott Heath Golf Monthly Paid
56. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
57. Foxholer Paid
58. LeeYates Paid
59. JeremyC Paid
60. Battle Back N/A
61. Battle Back N/A
62. Dufferman paid
63. Papas1982 + 1 (Darren Wright) Paid
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. Teegirl Paid
66. Sawtooth Paid
67. TheDiablo  Paid
68. Hooker Paid
*69. Mackamslice*
70. 94tegsi Paid
*71.Tom Travers Centurion*
72.LincolnQuaker +1 (Callum) Paid
73. RW1986 Paid
74. Adam Uttley Guest Centurion Paid
75. Joanne Williams  Paid
76. Adam Williams  Paid
77. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid
78 Bondhay bomber ?
79 Bondhay bomber guest ?
80 Simonsmh ?
81 Simonsmh Guest ?
*82 Pieman
 83 MashleyR7*
*84 Dave1980*


Reserves


Lincoln Quaker 2
Lincoln Quaker 3

*Those in bold have not yet paid, expect another PM from me!*


----------



## richart (Aug 30, 2019)

1. LincolnQuaker Paid
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron   Paid
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85 Paid
6. Chrisd Paid
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982 Paid
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D             Paid
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid Paid
15. Hoggy Paid
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Mikejohnchapman Paid
19. Blade Junkie Paid
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers  Paid
27. Stu c  Paid
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
31. Topoftheflop Paid
32. Twire paid
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010 Paid
35. Grumpyjock Paid
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
38. Wookie Paid
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish Paid
44. Old skier Guest (Ron Screech) Paid
45. Norrin Radd Paid
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger paid
48. Shamalama paid
49. Joel (Lincoln Quaker Guest) Paid
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly Paid
51. Rob Smith Golf Monthly Paid
52. Bill Elliott Golf Monthly Paid
53. Neil Tappin Golf Monthly Paid
54. Sam Tremlett Golf Monthly Paid
55. Elliott Heath Golf Monthly Paid
56. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
57. Foxholer Paid
58. LeeYates Paid
59. JeremyC Paid
60. Battle Back N/A
61. Battle Back N/A
62. Dufferman paid
63. Papas1982 + 1 (Darren Wright) Paid
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. Teegirl Paid
66. Sawtooth Paid
67. TheDiablo  Paid
68. Hooker Paid
*69. Mackamslice*
70. 94tegsi Paid
71.Tom Travers Centurion Paid
72.LincolnQuaker +1 (Callum) Paid
73. RW1986 Paid
74. Adam Uttley Guest Centurion Paid
75. Joanne Williams  Paid
76. Adam Williams  Paid
77. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid
7*8 Bondhay bomber ?
 79 Bondhay bomber guest ?
 80 Simonsmh ?
 81 Simonsmh Guest ?
 82 MashleyR7*



Reserves

Lincoln Quaker 1


----------



## richart (Sep 3, 2019)

1. LincolnQuaker Paid
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron   Paid
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85 Paid
6. Chrisd Paid
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982 Paid
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D             Paid
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid Paid
15. Hoggy Paid
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Mikejohnchapman Paid
19. Blade Junkie Paid
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers  Paid
27. Stu c  Paid
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
31. Topoftheflop Paid
32. Twire paid
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010 Paid
35. Grumpyjock Paid
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
38. Wookie Paid
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish Paid
44. Old skier Guest (Ron Screech) Paid
45. Norrin Radd Paid
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger paid
48. Shamalama paid
49. Joel (Lincoln Quaker Guest) Paid
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly Paid
51. Rob Smith Golf Monthly Paid
52. Bill Elliott Golf Monthly Paid
53. Neil Tappin Golf Monthly Paid
54. Sam Tremlett Golf Monthly Paid
55. Elliott Heath Golf Monthly Paid
56. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
57. Foxholer Paid
58. LeeYates Paid
59. JeremyC Paid
60. Battle Back N/A
61. Battle Back N/A
62. Dufferman paid
63. Papas1982 + 1 (Darren Wright) Paid
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. Teegirl Paid
66. Sawtooth Paid
67. TheDiablo  Paid
68. Hooker Paid
*69. Mackamslice*
70. 94tegsi Paid
71.Tom Travers Centurion Paid
72.LincolnQuaker +1 (Callum) Paid
73. RW1986 Paid
74. Adam Uttley Guest Centurion Paid
75. Joanne Williams  Paid
76. Adam Williams  Paid
77. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid
*78 Simonsmh
 79 Simonsmh guest 1
 80 Simonsmh guest 2*


Reserves
Bondhay bomber
Bondhay bomber guest


----------



## richart (Sep 5, 2019)

1. LincolnQuaker Paid
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron   Paid
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85 Paid
6. Chrisd Paid
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982 Paid
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D             Paid
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid Paid
15. Hoggy Paid
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Mikejohnchapman Paid
19. Blade Junkie Paid
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers  Paid
27. Stu c  Paid
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
31. Topoftheflop Paid
32. Twire paid
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010 Paid
35.
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
38. Wookie Paid
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish Paid
44. Old skier Guest (Ron Screech) Paid
45. Norrin Radd Paid
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger paid
48. Shamalama paid
49. Joel (Lincoln Quaker Guest) Paid
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly Paid
51. Rob Smith Golf Monthly Paid
52. Bill Elliott Golf Monthly Paid
53. Neil Tappin Golf Monthly Paid
54. Sam Tremlett Golf Monthly Paid
55. Elliott Heath Golf Monthly Paid
56. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
57. Foxholer Paid
58. LeeYates Paid
59. JeremyC Paid
60. Battle Back N/A
61. Battle Back N/A
62. Dufferman paid
63. Papas1982 + 1 (Darren Wright) Paid
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. Teegirl Paid
66. Sawtooth Paid
67. TheDiablo  Paid
68. Hooker Paid
69. Mackamslice Paid
70. 94tegsi Paid
71.Tom Travers Centurion Paid
72.LincolnQuaker +1 (Callum) Paid
73. RW1986 Paid
74. Adam Uttley Guest Centurion Paid
75. Joanne Williams  Paid
76. Adam Williams  Paid
77. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid
78 Simonsmh Paid
79 Simonsmh Guest Ed Crossland Paid
80 Simonsmh Guest Paid


Reserves
Bondhay bomber
Bondhay bomber guest

*We now have 1 space available either for a forumer or a guest.  If you have a guest who would like to play drop me a pm a.s.a.p.*


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 8, 2019)

When will we get to know the draw for this day and Hankley Common?


----------



## richart (Sep 8, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			When will we get to know the draw for this day and Hankley Common?
		
Click to expand...

 End of the week before the two days. Still nailing down players for both days at the moment.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 16, 2019)

richart said:



			End of the week before the two days. Still nailing down players for both days at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Richard, I'm in possession of 3 Tickets for any day at the BMW PGA Championship this week being held at Wentworth GC http://www.europeantour.com/europeantour/season=2019/tournamentid=2019080/index.html

Ticket prices range from Â£40 (Thurs) to Â£55 (Sunday) per day https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/bmw-pga-championship-2019-tickets-45768846853 

Can you ask any of the Forumers whether they would like to purchase one or all of these tickets & pass the money onto the Help For Heroes account. I can forward these to you by email to distribute as required or send them to the individuals myself. Let me know if of use. Cheers! Mark


----------



## richart (Sep 16, 2019)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Hi Richard, I'm in possession of 3 Tickets for any day at the BMW PGA Championship this week being held at Wentworth GC http://www.europeantour.com/europeantour/season=2019/tournamentid=2019080/index.html

Ticket prices range from Â£40 (Thurs) to Â£55 (Sunday) per day https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/bmw-pga-championship-2019-tickets-45768846853

Can you ask any of the Forumers whether they would like to purchase one or all of these tickets & pass the money onto the Help For Heroes account. I can forward these to you by email to distribute as required or send them to the individuals myself. Let me know if of use. Cheers! Mark
		
Click to expand...

That is very kind Mark, I have posted the tickets in the For Sale section of the Forum.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 17, 2019)

Rich, is there a dress code for Tandridge for the meal ? Jacket and tie or just smart casual


----------



## Dando (Sep 17, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Rich, is there a dress code for Tandridge for the meal ? Jacket and tie or just smart casual
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s fancy dress or if you have good legs then a fancy dress


----------



## richart (Sep 17, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			Rich, is there a dress code for Tandridge for the meal ? Jacket and tie or just smart casual
		
Click to expand...

Smart casual is fine. Just need to change for lunch, no need for jacket or tie.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 18, 2019)

Dando said:



			Itâ€™s fancy dress or if you have good legs then a fancy dress
		
Click to expand...

Can I borrow one of yours as mine aren't that fancy


----------



## teegirl (Sep 20, 2019)

Is anyone staying in the area on Sunday night? Thought I'd have a stress free drive on Sunday ðŸ™‚


----------



## richart (Sep 20, 2019)

teegirl said:



			Is anyone staying in the area on Sunday night? Thought I'd have a stress free drive on Sunday ðŸ™‚
		
Click to expand...

 There are quite a few of us staying at the Premier Inn at Redhill on the Sunday.


----------



## teegirl (Sep 20, 2019)

richart said:



			There are quite a few of us staying at the Premier Inn at Redhill on the Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks is it this one?
Brighton Road, Salfords, RedhillRH1 5BT


----------



## richart (Sep 20, 2019)

teegirl said:



			Thanks is it this one?
Brighton Road, Salfords, RedhillRH1 5BT
		
Click to expand...

Yes that is the one Jan.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 20, 2019)

Dando said:



			Itâ€™s fancy dress or if you have good legs then a fancy dress
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for reminding me, James! Got my outfit sorted now. See you on Monday!


----------



## Dando (Sep 20, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Thanks for reminding me, James! Got my outfit sorted now. See you on Monday!

View attachment 28238

Click to expand...

I wish I could like this more than once!


----------



## Fish (Sep 20, 2019)

Iâ€™m in the Travelodge in Redhill Centre on Sunday ðŸºðŸ¾ðŸ¥ƒðŸ¸ðŸ»ðŸ¹ðŸ·ðŸ¥¤


----------



## teegirl (Sep 20, 2019)

Only rooms left are 90.00 so probably going to find airbnb ðŸ˜


----------



## teegirl (Sep 20, 2019)

Fish said:



			Iâ€™m in the Travelodge in Redhill Centre on Sunday ðŸºðŸ¾ðŸ¥ƒðŸ¸ðŸ»ðŸ¹ðŸ·ðŸ¥¤
		
Click to expand...

That's more like it!! see you there for a ginger beer or two ðŸ»


----------



## richart (Sep 20, 2019)

teegirl said:



			That's more like it!! see you there for a ginger beer or two ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

 If Robin is in a bad way at Tandridge, we will know who led him astray.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 20, 2019)

Is anyone at east grinstead for a beer the night before?


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 21, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Is anyone at east grinstead for a beer the night before?
		
Click to expand...

I'll be around with my guest, I presume you mean the Premier Inn ?


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 21, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			I'll be around with my guest, I presume you mean the Premier Inn ?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah. 

Heading there after work so may have a shandy or two.


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 21, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Yeah. 

Heading there after work so may have a shandy or two.
		
Click to expand...

Arriving around 1930 hrs, what's  a shandy


----------



## richart (Sep 21, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Is anyone at east grinstead for a beer the night before?
		
Click to expand...

I believe Glyn and Cam are staying there.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 21, 2019)

richart said:



			I believe Glyn and Cam are staying there.
		
Click to expand...

Straight to bed it is then


----------



## Fish (Sep 21, 2019)

Save me scanning all the pages and threads, is there a dress code afterwards?


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 21, 2019)

Fish said:



			Save me scanning all the pages and threads, is there a dress code afterwards?
		
Click to expand...

Smart casual


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 21, 2019)

Fish said:



			Save me scanning all the pages and threads, is there a dress code afterwards?
		
Click to expand...

Or did you mean after fizzy pop cider in a Premier Inn of your choosing, in that case PJ's are optional


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 21, 2019)

richart said:



			I believe Glyn and Cam are staying there.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah a few of us are in there


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 22, 2019)

teegirl said:



			Is anyone staying in the area on Sunday night? Thought I'd have a stress free drive on Sunday ðŸ™‚
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m at Highclare Hotel Sunday evening


----------



## teegirl (Sep 22, 2019)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Iâ€™m at Highclare Hotel Sunday evening
		
Click to expand...

Slumming it at travel lodge in Redhill!! ðŸ˜
Was tempted by a garden shed on airbnb but rain forcast so opted for indoor toilet..... ðŸ˜‹


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 22, 2019)

Myself and Stu are in the premier inn, they said they would have a translator on reception


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 22, 2019)

Khamelion said:



			Myself and Stu are in the premier inn, they said they would have a translator on reception
		
Click to expand...

Why Aye bonny ludd!


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 22, 2019)

Just arrived at redhill premier inn. Pub on sight so will probably fly ho there or head into Redhill as I am not eating at a Beefeater!! Town looks a couple of miles away and need somewhere to watch Liverpool smash Chelskie before eating!!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 22, 2019)

Enjoy your night stops people,I'm staying in my own bed as I'm only half an hour away .looking forward to this and really hoping my game is going to turn up for me.see you all in the morning ,sore heads are optional but I'm sure there will be one or two.


----------



## Midnight (Sep 22, 2019)

I will be there after night shift, finish at 0500 so drive to club after that. If any of you see me fast asleep in my car, please wake me up. 

See you all tomorrow. 

Midnight...


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 22, 2019)

I will bang on your car roof with a wedge to wake you up Guy,


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 22, 2019)

Still on the road another hour before we land. Traffic has been crazy, what normally only take just over 5hrs is going be close 7


----------



## Fish (Sep 22, 2019)

PNWokingham said:



			Just arrived at redhill premier inn. Pub on sight so will probably fly ho there or head into Redhill as I am not eating at a Beefeater!! Town looks a couple of miles away and need somewhere to watch Liverpool smash Chelskie before eating!!
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m in the Junction Redhill Centre ðŸºðŸº


----------



## Captainron (Sep 22, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Is anyone at east grinstead for a beer the night before?
		
Click to expand...

We are. Premier inn?


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 22, 2019)

Captainron said:



			We are. Premier inn?
		
Click to expand...

Plan to be there around 930 so will head to bar and no doubt hear you ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 22, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Plan to be there around 930 so will head to bar and no doubt hear you ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Fitnula


----------



## Captainron (Sep 22, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Fitnula
		
Click to expand...

Where are you Fyttnnula?


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 22, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Where are you Fyttnnula?
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m still in London. Youâ€™ll know when I get there tomorrow when the tumble weeds are blowing over the road and you can hear the soundtrack of the good, the bad and the ugly. The bandit is in town.


----------



## Fish (Sep 22, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Plan to be there around 930 so will head to bar and no doubt hear you ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

What snoring ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Slime (Sep 22, 2019)

I just want to wish all of you a fantastic day tomorrow and hope much wonga makes it's way to H4H coffers!
I wish I were joining you, maybe next year.

Have a great one, guys and gals.


----------



## Fish (Sep 22, 2019)

Where is everyone, done the pubs in Redhill, happy to move on, but need some focus


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 22, 2019)

Arrived and no suds just a Stu.


----------



## teegirl (Sep 22, 2019)

Khamelion said:



			Still on the road another hour before we land. Traffic has been crazy, what normally only take just over 5hrs is going be close 7
		
Click to expand...

Yep same here ...... wouldn't have been fun tomorrow morning tho!! ....... ðŸ˜


----------



## teegirl (Sep 22, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Hiding



Click to expand...

Looking at the view ðŸ¤£


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 22, 2019)

Nobody at the bar in Grinstead?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 22, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Nobody at the bar in Grinstead?
		
Click to expand...

We are all in the Railway in EG


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 22, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We are all in the Railway in EG
		
Click to expand...

Tah. Bit of a trek for a pint if they're closing soon.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Sep 22, 2019)

Folks, I played Tandridge on Thursday and you will be pleased to know it was in fantastic condition.
For any other 1st time visitors, like myself, you will find a thoroughly enjoyable course, one I would describe as both scoreable and punishing, so ultimately very fair!
Greens in great nick so try to leave it below the flag or it'll have 3 putt written all over it.
Little bit snooty in the bar, but the food we had was very nice.
Have a great day!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 23, 2019)

Drive safely one and all


----------



## Imurg (Sep 23, 2019)

Nice little trundle down the 25.
Sat in the car park thinking I've "done a Davemc 1"ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## teegirl (Sep 23, 2019)

Anybody out celebrating in Aldershot?


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 23, 2019)

teegirl said:



			Anybody out celebrating in Aldershot?
		
Click to expand...

Currently a few in brewers fayre


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 23, 2019)

Another great day, great company and a very enjoyable course. Food was very good too (especially pudding). All fine except my designated driver now in bed with a bad head. Can anyone update me on LP. Is he ok now and did he end up going in the ambulance to hospital?


----------



## Captainron (Sep 23, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Another great day, great company and a very enjoyable course. Food was very good too (especially pudding). All fine except my designated driver now in bed with a bad head. Can anyone update me on LP. Is he ok now and did he end up going in the ambulance to hospital?
		
Click to expand...

LP is in hospital overnight. Food lodged in his oesophagus. Theyâ€™re hoping it clears through overnight but if not they may have to operate. 

Hope it clears naturally


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 23, 2019)

Captainron said:



			LP is in hospital overnight. Food lodged in his oesophagus. Theyâ€™re hoping it clears through overnight but if not they may have to operate. 

Hope it clears naturally
		
Click to expand...

HID had that a few years back and so knows exactly what he's going through. Which hospital? Will they operate or dislodge it via an OGD (camera - https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/gastroscopy/). Hopefully, being in hospital and monitored he can relax and the food will move naturally. If anyone is checking in with him wish him my best.


----------



## Slime (Sep 23, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			HID had that a few years back and so knows exactly what he's going through. Which hospital? Will they operate or dislodge it via an OGD (camera - https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/gastroscopy/). Hopefully, being in hospital and monitored he can relax and the food will move naturally.* If anyone is checking in with him wish him my best.*

Click to expand...

Horrible to hear about this.
Thinking of you, LP.


----------



## Captainron (Sep 24, 2019)

Update on Phil. The obstruction has cleared through naturally and he is okay. Should be discharged later today.
Letâ€™s hope he gets to Hankley on time to play....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 24, 2019)

Cheers for the well wishes - but scarey at one point ( mainly from getting dry humped by Cam )

Hopefully be out as soon they do rounds

Have to say a massive huge thanks to Jobr wife she was very kind to drive to Tandridge to pick up my stuff

As for the course - excellent course , best greens I have played this year , some great holes and some ok ish holes - need to play it again

Hope everyone was generous in the auction


----------



## Imurg (Sep 24, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Cheers for the well wishes - but scarey at one point ( mainly from getting dry humped by Cam )

Hopefully be out as soon they do rounds

Have to say a massive huge thanks to Jobr wife she was very kind to drive to Tandridge to pick up my stuff

As for the course - excellent course , best greens I have played this year , some great holes and some ok ish holes - need to play it again

Hope everyone was generous in the auction
		
Click to expand...

Not sure which event you're going to need more counseling for...the choking or the humping....
Glad you're ok mate


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 24, 2019)

On train home now after 2 brilliant days at Tandridge and Hankley Common. Thanks to the whole team whoâ€™s organising these meets for all of us, and glad to see that over Â£16k was raised for H4H. The greens at Tandridge was vicious, but great. Not sure Iâ€™ve played any faster greens before to be honest. 

By the way things were looking this morning itâ€™s nothing but a miracle that we got on the course at Hankley, but not just that - it was actually dry! Lovely course with great scenery. 

Thanks to all playing partners who, as always now, put up with my constant bilingual swearing. It was a pleasure playing with you all! 

Look forward to next year!


----------



## Midnight (Sep 24, 2019)

Well I am now wide awake and  have caught up on my sleepðŸ‘ðŸ¾ðŸ‘ðŸ¾

Thanks for another cracking H4H meet. 
Tandridge was fantastic, best greens I have played on this year, food was spot on as well. 

Cheers Rich,all his helpers and golf monthly for sorting all this out. Cheers to my playing partners who had to put up with some good and crap golf from me. 

Look forward to next year.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 24, 2019)

Two fabulous days. Many thanks to Richart, the ladies, Glyn and Cam as well as many others who made H4H what it was. Well done the prize winners, especially, Duncan and BlueinMunich !

Thanks to Mike Harris, Cake and Imurg for a most enjoyable 1st day and BlueinMunich, and (eventually) Swinger and Shamalam for today. BIMs 36 points were pretty darn good, and both courses played very well, especially given today's little drop of rain! 

Back from Hankley in 2 hours - ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 24, 2019)

Great two days, thanks to the organisers Sam from GM @Hommer and @Imurg , found the ball mate, will post it back PM address ðŸ˜


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 24, 2019)

Another very enjoyable HFH double header looking forward to the next one already.

33 points at both Tandridge and Hankley, a good effort but must do better!

Glad youâ€™re ok Phil I have your bottle of wine in the car will keep it safe until we meet again ðŸ˜—

Thanks to everybody that attended and to help organise both events and especially Richart for keeping the spirit of RickG alive! ðŸ‘


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 24, 2019)

All settled on a comfy sofa about to watch saints beat pompey (please)!

Gonna have a few beers after a quite one last night and hope  they ease my feet after too going on two long walks the past 2 days.

As has been said. Thanks to all who get these things going and we'll done on another huge amount of cash raised.


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 24, 2019)

Good to hear the Phil is fit and well after his ordeal at Tandridge.

Thanks to all my playing partners over the last three days - Crow and Pokerjoke on Sunday, Neil Tappin and Kraxx on Monday and Twire, Swingalot and GG26 today. Everyone was great company and I got to see some great shots from them.

Many thanks to Richart, Lincolnquaker and Captainron and all other organisers/volunteers. It was a great few days.


----------



## muttley (Sep 24, 2019)

It was my first H4H day and it was superb - RickG started an amazing event.  The course and food were top notch and it was a brilliantly organised day.  Canâ€™t wait for next year.


----------



## Swingalot (Sep 24, 2019)

Good courses, good food, good people. 

Massive tick on all fronts.

Thanks to everyone who makes it possible, your all superb and to keep on raising serious dosh for H4H is awesome. We just turn up, play some golf and hand over some cash to a great charity (the H4H speech gets me everytime), thank you!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 24, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Cheers for the well wishes - but scarey at one point ( mainly from getting dry humped by Cam )

Hopefully be out as soon they do rounds

Have to say a massive huge thanks to Jobr wife she was very kind to drive to Tandridge to pick up my stuff

As for the course - excellent course , best greens I have played this year , some great holes and some ok ish holes - need to play it again

Hope everyone was generous in the auction
		
Click to expand...

Good news pal. Are they going to do any follow up at your local hospital or putting it down to one of those things?


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 24, 2019)

Home safe and well for 8:15pm, a massive thanks to Richart and Co for another great Forum meet.

Two cracking courses and the food at both was superb.

Already looking forward to next years meet.


----------



## GG26 (Sep 24, 2019)

Many thanks to Richart, LQ, Captainron and all the others who helped making H4H and today memorable.  The behind the scenes work must be considerable and is much appreciated by both us playing the golf and the H4H charity.

Thanks to Pokerjoke, Badger and 94tegsi for your enjoyable company yesterday. The greens very in great condition and scary quick from above the hole. Hit my new longest drive of 277 yards on the downhill 14th and Martin was some 60 yards ahead of me!

Today it was great to get to know Twire and Swingalot and to have another chance to play alongside Bigfoot.  I was commenting at the end that I was amazed to have played the whole round with the same ball and Mark trumped me by having played two rounds at Tandridge and then Hankley Common with one ball.  I don't think any of us thought that there was a hope of playing today and the staff at Hankley must be applauded for doing all they could to get us on the course and for the great condition it was in despite the rain.


----------



## teegirl (Sep 24, 2019)

Great 2 days and drive home much faster than Sunday!
Well oiled machine Richart and your team brilliant job...... a privalage to play these lovely courses and thank you for finding me some great company on the red tees ðŸ˜Š Lovely to meet up will all the forumers amazing fund raising ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## Crow (Sep 24, 2019)

Another stand-out meet raising a huge chunk of money for H4H!
Many thanks to Richart, Lincoln Quaker, Captainron and everybody else involved.
After each year I think, how can that be bettered?
But 12 months later after the huge effort that must go into organising H4H, it results in the highlight of the year once again.

Really enjoyed Tandridge which had some great holes on the back nine, played semi respectable on the Sunday evening game (skillfully negotiated by Pokerjoke, cheers mate!) but absolute pants on the day of H4H.
Today was at one of my favourite courses and it looked like another stinker was on the cards but a good back nine saved the day.

Liverpoolphil made an attempt to grab the limelight during the meal at Tandridge but Captainron came up from behind him and brought tears to his eyes, at least that's what it looked like from where I was sat. Good to hear you're recovering Phil and hope to see you at the next meet.

Great to see and speak to so many friends old and new and thanks to all those I played with over the three days.
Thanks also to Foxholer and Norrin Radd for the additions to my club collection, think I managed to sneak them in to the house without the good lady noticing.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 24, 2019)

721 miles, 13 & 1/2 hour round trip... all worth it as always to play H4H - Tandridge was a brilliant venue, great company with Staffer Neil Tappin and the ever so wonderful Mark (Bigfoot). Money raised as always incredible and truly worth the hours and miles both Dave & myself cover each year for a very worth cause, as you all do.  

Hankley was just simply amazing today considering it was a monsoon an hour before tee off... Great company again with Tony (Pokerjoe) and my old mukka Dave (Khamelion), sad to see Mark Smith leave early and I'll see you next year.â€¦ Good to see so many regular faces (even if I still can't remember everyone's name after 8 years) and there was so many new face, which is great to see.

Good to hear Phil is ok and doing well.  

Well done Rich/Cameron to name a few and to everyone who make these days run so smoothly 

Thoroughly look forward to seeing all of you again next year!!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 25, 2019)

My first H4H and will not be my last. Fantastic company in the form of Twire,Swingalot, and John  Carpenter from H4H. None of us shot the lights out but I think we all showed that we could do .the course was everything I hoped it would be and the greens were delicious ,an absolute pleasure to putt on as I'm sure my compardres will testify to that I holed a few feet of putts throughout the round .
    Huge thanks to all concerned to run a great days golf and glad to hear LP is recovering from being humped .
  Well done to the prize winners and a special thanks to Richard and his team for making such a great day run so smoothly
The golf monthly team have to thanked for the prizes donated to the raffle,and the auction raising over 16k was unbelievable.
    Really nice to put faces to names and to meet up with old friends and hopefully we can do it all again next year when I'm sure Rickg will be looking down upon us all with a smile on his face that his legacy is being continued .


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 25, 2019)

The


GG26 said:



			Many thanks to Richart, LQ, Captainron and all the others who helped making H4H and today memorable.  The behind the scenes work must be considerable and is much appreciated by both us playing the golf and the H4H charity.

Thanks to Pokerjoke, Badger and 94tegsi for your enjoyable company yesterday. The greens very in great condition and scary quick from above the hole. Hit my new longest drive of 277 yards on the downhill 14th and Martin was some 60 yards ahead of me!

Today it was great to get to know Twire and Swingalot and to have another chance to play alongside Bigfoot.  I was commenting at the end that I was amazed to have played the whole round with the same ball and Mark trumped me by having played two rounds at Tandridge and then Hankley Common with one ball.  I don't think any of us thought that there was a hope of playing today and the staff at Hankley must be applauded for doing all they could to get us on the course and for the great condition it was in despite the rain.
		
Click to expand...

I had forgotten that it had a hiatus waiting for me between the 17th and 18th on Sunday though!


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 26, 2019)

As Stu wrote above, it's been a good ole trek this year, dunno what was up with the traffic but from and to home took an hour, hour and half longer than previous years, still we came, we played and we saw our old friends and made a couple of new ones, which is always the best part of these forum events.

Thankyou to all the organisers for setting this up, its a part of the year I look forward to.

Thank you to my playing partners, Rob, Stu and Richard, Football conversation was kept to a minimum, possibly because Richard is bigger than Stu, well taller anyway Rob, Tandrige is a fantastic course, but next time, get the green keepers to remove the cling film from the holes.

Cheers


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 26, 2019)

Well wow what another fantastic H4H event.

Started on Sunday by Playing Brocket Hall Palmeston course, really enjoyed it and a lot of variety in the holes.

Then onto Monday for the H4H proper day.

Well didn't we do well with the weather  great day for the charity again as you all raised so much so big  

The work that @richart and his boss Vicki do really does go unnoticed as the work it takes to do these days is incredible  the volunteers that do the desk you are brilliant 

Well done to @Captainron on the 3 and 4 balls as that raised a huge amount again this year.

Oh and a big well done to @Liverpoolphil for trying to steal the limelight again and for getting out of the auction...â€¦â€¦ Cant believe you wasted that food tho!

As for the course the greens for the time of year were superb, the course itself is really interesting and a good variety of holes.

Then onto Hankley for the 2nd H4H day, and again given the weather we did get really lucky  it could have been so much worse, again the Â£20 comp and raffle fee really helped boost the charity donation so thanks to everyone again for that.

Really big thanks to those that had to suffer me for 3 days, I learnt that you can start swearing in Swedish then follow it up in English without a pause, interesting that Jakob can nearly give Cameron a swear off. Jakob will be Cat 1 by this time next year and then would have been playing with the 2 Martins at Hankley but Homer bailed on me when he realised and left me with Martin 94tegsi 13 my arse! He hits driver after driver so well. once he gets a short game don't play him for money.

All in all a mega trip and well done for all sticking your hand in and raising so much but again a massive thanks to @richart for doing this and carrying on what he and Rick started all them years ago


----------



## Imurg (Sep 26, 2019)

Had a couple of days to get my head back together after Hankley where I had a bit of a meltdown and didn't finish...more on this later!
Huge thanks to Rich and Vicky, Cam and Glyn and the multitude of other helpers that make these days what they are - the highlight of the Forum year.
Tandridge was just wonderful. A sheer pleasure from start to finish. Mike, Chris and Laurie were 1st class companions.
If my iron play had been a tad the right side of bloody awful I may have scored better but it was still fun.
Afters - well it certainly filled a gap ( he says with an ironic wink and a nudge towards Phil - don't think we're going to forget this for a while)
On to Aldershot and the Purple Palace, some beers with the lads and off to bed but not to sleep...my room overlooked the back door to the local Tesco and they had lorries coming and going every hour. A poor sleeper at the best of times these days, I'm lucky if I saw 2 hours kip which, when you're day started at 3am isn't a good thing.
So, on to Hankley. Boy did it rain. This became the first part of my personal issues..
An enforced 2 hour delay did nothing for my demeanor and the frustrations just began to build.
Eventually we got the go ahead but it was a rush to get signed in and off to the tee. Had to drive there and when I arrived someone pointed out a piece of the front balance on the car was hanging down - must have hit a deep puddle too hard...more frustration to add to the list.
Got to the tee just as the shotgun sounded so, again, I rushed a little and topped my tee shot into the heather
It took 2 more shots to just find the fairway at which point I was starting to boil and to cap it all the next shot went 45Â° right into more heather
4 more trips to the heather and I could feel myself starting to lose it.
I missed the 16th green by 40 yards ( more heather) and then hooked one deep into it on 17.
I'd had enough. For the first time I can remember I didn't want to be on a golf course.
I made my excuses, Old Skier, Foxy and Ron were very understanding, and made for the car.
Loaded up the gear and then just say for 10 minutes trying to calm down but it wasn't going to work.
Went home.

I'm more disappointed with myself for not stopping to say goodbye to people but I really just had to get away
The lack of sleep played a big part in it and the rain, waiting and rushing played their part too.

Sorry for the extensive venting but I feel it's important for me to do it.
I've never felt like that before and actually felt a bit scared on the way home.
But I made it, chilled out for a while and got on with things.
I'm glad Hankley turned out to be a good day, disappointed I couldn't be part of it but I think I did the right thing.

The bad news?
I'll be back next time, hopefully with my head on the right way round.
Thanks for listening


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 26, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Had a couple of days to get my head back together after Hankley where I had a bit of a meltdown and didn't finish...more on this later!
Huge thanks to Rich and Vicky, Cam and Glyn and the multitude of other helpers that make these days what they are - the highlight of the Forum year.
Tandridge was just wonderful. A sheer pleasure from start to finish. Mike, Chris and Laurie were 1st class companions.
If my iron play had been a tad the right side of bloody awful I may have scored better but it was still fun.
Afters - well it certainly filled a gap ( he says with an ironic wink and a nudge towards Phil - don't think we're going to forget this for a while)
On to Aldershot and the Purple Palace, some beers with the lads and off to bed but not to sleep...my room overlooked the back door to the local Tesco and they had lorries coming and going every hour. A poor sleeper at the best of times these days, I'm lucky if I saw 2 hours kip which, when you're day started at 3am isn't a good thing.
So, on to Hankley. Boy did it rain. This became the first part of my personal issues..
An enforced 2 hour delay did nothing for my demeanor and the frustrations just began to build.
Eventually we got the go ahead but it was a rush to get signed in and off to the tee. Had to drive there and when I arrived someone pointed out a piece of the front balance on the car was hanging down - must have hit a deep puddle too hard...more frustration to add to the list.
Got to the tee just as the shotgun sounded so, again, I rushed a little and topped my tee shot into the heather
It took 2 more shots to just find the fairway at which point I was starting to boil and to cap it all the next shot went 45Â° right into more heather
4 more trips to the heather and I could feel myself starting to lose it.
I missed the 16th green by 40 yards ( more heather) and then hooked one deep into it on 17.
I'd had enough. For the first time I can remember I didn't want to be on a golf course.
I made my excuses, Old Skier, Foxy and Ron were very understanding, and made for the car.
Loaded up the gear and then just say for 10 minutes trying to calm down but it wasn't going to work.
Went home.

I'm more disappointed with myself for not stopping to say goodbye to people but I really just had to get away
The lack of sleep played a big part in it and the rain, waiting and rushing played their part too.

Sorry for the extensive venting but I feel it's important for me to do it.
I've never felt like that before and actually felt a bit scared on the way home.
But I made it, chilled out for a while and got on with things.
I'm glad Hankley turned out to be a good day, disappointed I couldn't be part of it but I think I did the right thing.

The bad news?
I'll be back next time, hopefully with my head on the right way round.
Thanks for listening
		
Click to expand...

@Imug on the positive side, I have your ball  hope we get together in the future for a bat around some nice real estate.


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 26, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Had a couple of days to get my head back together after Hankley where I had a bit of a meltdown and didn't finish...more on this later!
Huge thanks to Rich and Vicky, Cam and Glyn and the multitude of other helpers that make these days what they are - the highlight of the Forum year.
Tandridge was just wonderful. A sheer pleasure from start to finish. Mike, Chris and Laurie were 1st class companions.
If my iron play had been a tad the right side of bloody awful I may have scored better but it was still fun.
Afters - well it certainly filled a gap ( he says with an ironic wink and a nudge towards Phil - don't think we're going to forget this for a while)
On to Aldershot and the Purple Palace, some beers with the lads and off to bed but not to sleep...my room overlooked the back door to the local Tesco and they had lorries coming and going every hour. A poor sleeper at the best of times these days, I'm lucky if I saw 2 hours kip which, when you're day started at 3am isn't a good thing.
So, on to Hankley. Boy did it rain. This became the first part of my personal issues..
An enforced 2 hour delay did nothing for my demeanor and the frustrations just began to build.
Eventually we got the go ahead but it was a rush to get signed in and off to the tee. Had to drive there and when I arrived someone pointed out a piece of the front balance on the car was hanging down - must have hit a deep puddle too hard...more frustration to add to the list.
Got to the tee just as the shotgun sounded so, again, I rushed a little and topped my tee shot into the heather
It took 2 more shots to just find the fairway at which point I was starting to boil and to cap it all the next shot went 45Â° right into more heather
4 more trips to the heather and I could feel myself starting to lose it.
I missed the 16th green by 40 yards ( more heather) and then hooked one deep into it on 17.
I'd had enough. For the first time I can remember I didn't want to be on a golf course.
I made my excuses, Old Skier, Foxy and Ron were very understanding, and made for the car.
Loaded up the gear and then just say for 10 minutes trying to calm down but it wasn't going to work.
Went home.

I'm more disappointed with myself for not stopping to say goodbye to people but I really just had to get away
The lack of sleep played a big part in it and the rain, waiting and rushing played their part too.

Sorry for the extensive venting but I feel it's important for me to do it.
I've never felt like that before and actually felt a bit scared on the way home.
But I made it, chilled out for a while and got on with things.
I'm glad Hankley turned out to be a good day, disappointed I couldn't be part of it but I think I did the right thing.

The bad news?
I'll be back next time, hopefully with my head on the right way round.
Thanks for listening
		
Click to expand...

That explains a lot! Sorry to see you leave, but thoroughly understandable!

Have to add my thanks to Richard/t, LQ and all others who made those 2 days such a pleasure - even with getting soaked (and losing my phone!) on the way to Hankley. Huge thanks to Crow for keeping my clubs overnight, otherwise I'd have likely wimped out of Hankley! Tandridge is now right up there as a 'favourite' course and, to me, a Colt gem, particularly the fabulous greens - the quickest I've played for some years!

Great to see how much money was raised for a fabulous cause! Roll on next year!

Oh and hearty thanks to staff at both courses - particularly thanks to Greenies @ Hankley for their efforts making the course playable!


----------



## 94tegsi (Sep 26, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Well wow what another fantastic H4H event.

left me with Martin 94tegsi 13 my arse! He hits driver after driver so well. once he gets a short game don't play him for money.
		
Click to expand...

Well, my score would suggest the handicap suits me perfectly! 

Good playing with you mate!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 26, 2019)

94tegsi said:



			Well, my score would suggest the handicap suits me perfectly! 

Good playing with you mate!
		
Click to expand...

My score suggest my handicap doesnâ€™t suit me ðŸ˜‰

Bandit ðŸ¤£


----------



## richart (Sep 27, 2019)

Details of the day, and plenty of photos are on the Golf Monthly website. Click on 'news' and it is the first article.

Great photo of someone very small, having to stand on the seed box to see the green. I will not mention names.
















Ok it was Slasher !!


----------



## Dando (Sep 27, 2019)

Well, Those photos donâ€™t do me any favours


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 27, 2019)

Dando said:



			Well, Those photos donâ€™t do me any favours
		
Click to expand...

Me neither, diet starts next week ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 28, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Me neither, diet starts next week ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I'm selling my shares in KFC then


----------



## Dando (Sep 28, 2019)

drive4show said:



			I'm selling my shares in KFC then 

Click to expand...

kfc will soon go the way of Thomas cook


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 28, 2019)

drive4show said:



			I'm selling my shares in KFC then 

Click to expand...

Isnâ€™t the gravy part of my 5 a day? I am sure Hot Wings are calorie free.


----------



## Swingalot (Sep 28, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Link for the above

*https://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/news...-day-report-and-gallery-tandridge-2019-186232*

Click to expand...

Judging by facial expressions, why is BIM still playing Kings and Queens in the group photo


----------



## DRW (Sep 29, 2019)

Many thanks for a couple of cracking days, didn't play well but enjoyed the golf. The tandridge pudding was good.

Thought MC Cameron was a natural on the mic at Hankley. Very good.

Great fundraising effort.


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 29, 2019)

DRW said:



			Many thanks for a couple of cracking days, didn't play well but enjoyed the golf. The tandridge pudding was good.

Thought MC Cameron was a natural on the mic at Hankley. Very good.

Great fundraising effort.
		
Click to expand...

Mmm Tandridge Pudding with plenty of custard


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 29, 2019)

Just a little heads up about the so called tandridge pudding .they are taking an old pudding and giving it there own name .
 What they served up was ,or is called Sussex pond.
   It just happens to be my favourite pudding of all time and know it well.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 30, 2019)

Report of the day and a lot of pics of you lovely lot here!
https://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/news...-day-report-and-gallery-tandridge-2019-186232


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 30, 2019)

Do we have a full list of the results for Tandridge?


----------



## richart (Sep 30, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Do we have a full list of the results for Tandridge?
		
Click to expand...

No. Cards shredded to save too much embarrassment for many.


----------



## Midnight (Sep 30, 2019)

richart said:



			No. Cards shredded to save too much embarrassment for many.
		
Click to expand...

I want a recount. I'm sure I won ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 30, 2019)

richart said:



			No. Cards shredded to save too much embarrassment for many.
		
Click to expand...

And there's me wanting it for evidence in the annual review to get 6 shots back.


----------



## Crow (Sep 30, 2019)

richart said:



			No. Cards shredded to save too much embarrassment for many.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. (  )


----------



## IanM (Sep 30, 2019)

If you bought a green fee voucher in the Auction.... is there an actual voucher, or what happens.... sorry if this answer appears elsewhere, I haven't stumbled upon it yet!


----------



## DRW (Sep 30, 2019)

IanM said:



			If you bought a green fee voucher in the Auction.... is there an actual voucher, or what happens.... sorry if this answer appears elsewhere, I haven't stumbled upon it yet!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah off this forum for H4H, each time I have won a 4ball(voucher), I have been given a voucher, which you hand to the club when you booked in the pro shop on the day. (I always make sure we mention it when you book up the tee time over the phone)

PM LQ or richart about it, and they should arrange delivery.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 30, 2019)

IanM said:



			If you bought a green fee voucher in the Auction.... is there an actual voucher, or what happens.... sorry if this answer appears elsewhere, I haven't stumbled upon it yet!
		
Click to expand...

Will send the Cornwall and Devon ones out next week. Will pm for address etc. 

Thanks


----------



## IanM (Oct 1, 2019)

ok, clarification appreciated.... hope you're have a good time in Cornwall!


----------



## 94tegsi (Oct 1, 2019)

Royal British legion rather than H4H, but quality looks good. From glam-golf.co.uk


----------

